
Losing ARM Is a Disaster for Huawei - krab
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/arm-huawei-us-china-trade-war
======
ecares
It is, in the long run, also a disaster for ARM. I read an interview of ARM
founder pointing that non US companies are now auditing the IP of US companies
they rely on to get rid of it.

Having a president being able to stop a company altogether is a major threat
to business.

